# Charleston, SC 4 month old White German Shepherd



## frame_overo (Jun 18, 2008)

Found this on Craigslist this morning. This puppy has been posted before and it breaks my heart to see him here again.

http://charleston.craigslist.org/pet/723923578.html


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is adorable! That's so sad that they can't find a home for him. Is there a white shepherd rescue that could take him in? I would think it would be easier to find a home for such a cute, young puppy.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

They are asking $200.00 for him....


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

He looks *just* like mine. Hope they find him a good home soon!


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm...it was flagged for removal.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

He's back under another listing:

http://charleston.craigslist.org/pet/725465949.html


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor boy!!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

And again deleted


Powell


----------

